# 1,600PPD on one box, 700-800PPD on same exact box..



## johnnyfiive (Mar 27, 2009)

Yep.. doesn't make sense to me. I have two machines with the same exact processor. Same motherboard, same video card. Only difference is one machine has 4GB of ram, the other has 1GB of ram. The machine with 4GB of ram is averaging 1,600-1,700PPD, the one with 1GB is averaging 700-800PPD. Both are running Ubuntu 64bit, both have the same exact installation of F@H SMP. Any ideas?


----------



## erocker (Mar 27, 2009)

You think the 1gb of ram is creating a bottleneck?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 27, 2009)

It's a possbility I guess? Does F@H really need more ram to increase PPD? I could always add some memory and see how it reacts. Maybe I'll try that.


----------



## 3870x2 (Mar 27, 2009)

!! that avatar is epic lulz!
I would check all sorts of things: one person had a disabled core before he even started his system up for the first time!  He had to re enable it in windows.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 27, 2009)

Hah, thanks. Johnny5 is awesome! 
As for it possibly being the cores, check out my screenshots. Both rig's have both cores maxed out. Can't be the CPU.


----------



## angelkiller (Mar 27, 2009)

Put the same amount of RAM in both machines and see what happens. F@H isn't bottlenecked by RAM afaik.


----------



## erocker (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, looking at the screenshots the rig with 4gb's of RAM is using double the amount of ram as the 1gb system so it looks like folding wants MOAR RAM.  Could you just run 2gb on each system?


----------



## angelkiller (Mar 27, 2009)

Didn't notice that. Nevermind then. The 2GB on each system would probably be the best compromise, as the 4GB system doesn't appear to be using it all, and the 1GB system looks like it could use a bit more. (68% in use)


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 27, 2009)

I put 2GB's total in the other system. I have plenty of ram lying around. I didn't really notice that either erocker, good eye sir, good eye.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 27, 2009)

you are folding two different projects... anyone know if that matters?


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 27, 2009)

"credit" means different projects - on the 1680 pointers my 260 achieves around 7.5K ppd, however on smaller ones I can average as low as 3K. 

Its totally normal, dont worry 

Now you need to send me the raw image of that golf in your first picture before I hurt you.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 27, 2009)

The SMP units shouldn't vary the drastically in PPD.

There a couple possible explanations for this.

1.) From the screen shots, it looks like the rig with the lower PPD just started folding, but it is in the middle of a WU, which means there was downtime during the current WU.  There are several different options that determine how FAHmon figures PPD.  One of these options takes downtime into account when calculating PPD.  This could be the cause of FAHmon showing a lower PPD for the machine that has had downtime.

2.) When configure setup F@H, in the Advanced Options, there is a place to set the amount of RAM to report.  AFAIK, this affects how much RAM F@H uses, and will affect performance.  Also, if you have changed how much RAM you have in the system, you need to re-configure the client before it will use it.


----------

